# 17hmr



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Been looking at getting one for a little while and recently have gotten more serious. I have a few questions about the caliber. I have no real reason to have one other than the cool, just to say i got one factor.
1. Is their a practical use for this caliber?
2. Who has one and how much do you use it?
3. What do you use it for?
4. Which brand is the best for the money? $500 and under?

Please comment your expirences, mishaps, ETC. as I am on the fence whether or not to get one. Also if you know where their is a good deal on a good rifle please let me know... Thanks


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

i have a marlin laminated stock bull barrel with a designed 17 hmr scope on it. i think it is bsa. i have shot no more than about three boxes through it and had it about five years. its just to heavy to lug around when my brother has a 22 mag that is light as a feather. it is fun to shoot when i rarely shoot it and it is highly accurate. to me there is not a purpose for it other than target shooting. ive tried to sell but no luck. i would much rather have a 22 mag. in saying that, my neighbor has a nef 17 hmr and it is probably his favorite gun. he has the same scope as me and it is very accrate for a 17 grain bullet out to far distances, greater than 150 yards. he shoots squirrels and his favorite is shooting crows.


----------



## amnbowser (Oct 2, 2009)

*17*

I have a savage with accutrigger and leupold scope absolutly and awesome gun. I have used it for squarilles, bobcats, coyotes this is an amazingly accurate round up to 100 yards. I have spent alot of time comparing it to a 22 at the rand and the 17 is by far a better round for accuracy out to 100 yards set it at 50 yards and you are dead accurate from 50-100. Just my take.


----------



## Lloyd (Mar 13, 2012)

plus walmart always has in stock EVERY time i check on other ammo


----------



## Loganmr4 (Jan 29, 2013)

If you need ammo and you cant find any for your 17hmr I have 500 rds for sale


----------



## Rickg (Jan 20, 2012)

I've been considering a .17HMR for a while now as well, however the new .17WSM(Winchester Super Magnum) is pretty interesting. Savage has a rifle chambered for it that they introduced at the Shot Show for around the $350 range and Volquartsen is working on one that will probably be expensive. The .17WSM shoots a 20 grain bullet at 3000FPS.


----------



## ABailey (May 25, 2010)

Rickg said:


> I've been considering a .17HMR for a while now as well, however the new .17WSM(Winchester Super Magnum) is pretty interesting. Savage has a rifle chambered for it that they introduced at the Shot Show for around the $350 range and Volquartsen is working on one that will probably be expensive. The .17WSM shoots a 20 grain bullet at 3000FPS.


This, I will be waiting on the wsm....that's a mighty fast little projectile.


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

isnt .17hmr rimfire? ive always advised against stepping away from .22lr unless your going to a centerfire cartridge that you can hand load if you feel like it, ive stomped all over people shooting .22lr that were trying to do as good as me with everything in the rimless class. its the shooter not the gun, and the smaller the chambering the more the shooter matters. get a savage mk1 with accutrigger in .22lr and put good ammo in it but furthermore practice practice and more practice, but remember only perfect practice makes perfect, ive shot over a million rounds through my different .22's i use for matches and i never just play around with them, other than that if it looks cool to you then do it, just dont think its gonna matter if you dont practice.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*I have the Savage with the accutrigger and bull twist barrel and that thing is super fun to shoot. Mostly because of the damage that tiny little bullet causes. When I first got it I set a couple unopened soup cans up in the back yard and to compare shot one with a .22 Mag and the other with the 17. The .22 mag went straight through without moving the can. The 17 exploded like I shot it with a 30-06. My wife was standing in a doorway watching from about 25 yards away and got splattered with cream corn, lol. I have found it a bit much for Squirrels, if you don't get a head shot there ain't much left.:blink:*


----------

